# ZBT Speedway. Dec 15th 2012, Lowell, In



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Next race will be Dec 15th 2012. Doors open at 5:00pm and racing starts at 6:00pm. Pizza, and Drinks and a Good Evening of racing. Hope you all can make it. Sorry for the date change Ed, Saturdays work best here.:dude:


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Ok I'll see what I can do, I sure want to come over and race on your track.


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

I should be able to make it. Pat


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Yarrrr, I'll be there.


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

*Plaques*

Looks like we only have 4 racers so far. Ordered the Plaques for finish positions and should be here in time. At this rate i stand a chance to get a good finish position. :thumbsup: Hope everyone has a great Thanksgiving Holiday.:dude:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I will be there if work allows me!


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

You know we are all racing for third as Al and Mike will take first and second, you can not beat that pair. All the testing there doing together is paying off.:wave::wave:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

im there see u there


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

I guess I will have to race for third place. LOl. Pat


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Like last time there? LOL


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

I just had a fewer offs and a little luck. I'm going to work on my skinny tire so I can be competitive in that class also. Time to get the dremel out and work on the bodys. Pat


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Pat, that car was fast enough to win and I pushed too hard trying to keep up. I am looking forward to the rematch.


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

I can hang with you and Mike in AFX and Fat tire just need to work on the Skinny tire cars. Pat


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

I guess I'm gonna have to work on my fast cars!!! I bet the top tjet tuners can't make a fast car slow like I can...lol.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Wanna bet?.....LOL:tongue:


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Mike I don't think you know what a slow car is.


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

You guys are killing me. LOL.


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Bumping Up and keeping it fresh. See you all at Als on the 8th :dude:


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

*Class's*

Skinny-vintage bodies with rear window, Fats-usual bodies, Indy-TJets chassis, and the Vette IROC. Be happy to run AFX time permitted and racers willing. :dude:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*cars*

yea mike slow your azz down u to al u guys need to run slow mo cars lol.:wave:


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Yeah what he said, Mike and Al slow down. :wave:


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

I am running my slow cars now!! Al and I just push you guys deeper into the turn and watch as you slide off into the infield....HA!!!!!! As we all see from the results lately, He who is fast AND KEEPS IT IN, is the winner. I had the owner of Cole Racing cut the wiring to all my KNOBS so now all my cars will be faster....BEWARE!!!!Aww crap, the knobs are only there to intimid8t


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

ZBT Speedway said:


> Skinny-vintage bodies with rear window, Fats-usual bodies, Indy-TJets chassis, and the Vette IROC. Be happy to run AFX time permitted and racers willing. :dude:


What are these vintage bodys with windows you speak of ?


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

*Vintage*



brownie374 said:


> What are these vintage bodys with windows you speak of ?


The same as Al is running in skinny class, Butt in reference to Gasman all skinny tire cars should have a rear window, lol. No worry Rick, your covered.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

u guys want to know some thing bite me lol. on skinnys ill leave rear window real loose so if i crash it will fall off lol.:wave:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

honda27 said:


> u guys want to know some thing bite me lol. on skinnys ill leave rear window real loose so if i crash it will fall off lol.:wave:


Then you will be dq ed by Chris!:wave:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

rules say glass to tech and start race doesnt say have to finnish race with glass he he. :tongue:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Now we are racing in Finland?


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Maybe we need a minimun weight and window clarification for the skinny tire class. LOL Pat


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

*Bite Me ??*



honda27 said:


> u guys want to know some thing bite me lol. on skinnys ill leave rear window real loose so if i crash it will fall off lol.:wave:


Funny how someone who does nothing, and I mean nothing but race slotcars would have to cheat to win, and still not win. Do what ever it takes Sir poops alot, the only thing you will be leaving with is a brown streak down the back of your pants with a yellow streak down your back. :dude:


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

*Not Needed*



Ratwagon64 said:


> Maybe we need a minimun weight and window clarification for the skinny tire class. LOL Pat


I am not getting that technical Pat, but if you heard Sir poops Alot excuses as to why his windows were the way they were you would have laughed,


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Chris, Fartman is entertaining. :wave:


----------



## Brixmix (Dec 2, 2007)

I would like to try to make this one if its ok could I get an address you can PM it to me if you would like.

Thanks Travis


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

*Address*



Brixmix said:


> I would like to try to make this one if its ok could I get an address you can PM it to me if you would like.
> 
> Thanks Travis


Sent you a private message Travis. If you get lost I added my number. Should be easy to spot. Look for flashing lights on Castle Street. Hope you can make it. :dude:


----------



## Brixmix (Dec 2, 2007)

Sorry but I just found out I have to work all weekend so I will not be able to make this race. I'm trying to make it back up.

Travis


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

I have to work Saturday too. Probably won't make it, Goodluck fellas


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

cool nice i can win now lol.:wave:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

OK, new rule. Whenever the D-man crashes, we alll have to crash to let him catch up.

Bummer, Travis. Maybe next time. Al


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

*Dont Count On It*



honda27 said:


> cool nice i can win now lol.:wave:


Dont hold your breath Gas-man, you wont be the only racer here so dont count on winning lol. I know the race is at night, but it aint no pajama party, so (no Pajamas) dress code is in effect. To Bad Ski, I practiced all week just to kick your butt. I may open doors early, BUT WAIT TIL I POST IT DARRELL, I will know for sure later today. :dude:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Let us know by phone just don't call everybody !


----------



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

*Doors Open*

Just talked to Chris He is having computer trouble The door will open at 4:00 P.M.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

cool ill be there at 4 pm see u there oh. ps i had sliders lol. :wave:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Banned! 24 hour lockdown after sliders.


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Woohoo! Possibly only 8-10 hrs today, not 12. I should be able to make the 6:00 start. Joe might make it and Jeremy should be there


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

I can bring my laptop if needed. I have the track mate program installed. And yes I will be there to knock Darrel down one more place in the finishing order. LOL Pat


----------



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

He is not having trouble with the track computer.His laptop is messing up on him. Thanks for the offer Pat.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

ty u chris and jeff 4 a good night of racing hope 2 do it again soon ty.


----------



## swet71 (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks for a good night of racing Jeff & Chris !!! NO RESULTS FROM HONDA, I WONDER WHY ???? lol 

Andrew& Jon


----------



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

We had a good night of racing thanks to all that came.We had 16 racers in Fat tire and skinny tire T-Jets,11 racers in Indy car and 9 racers for Iroc Vetts.
Here are the race results
*Skinny tire*, Mike72,Ed70,Chris69,Jake68,Joe68,Al68,Rick67,Jon66,Pat66,Darrell65,Eric64,Russ61,Jeff60,Verb60,Andrew55,Jeremy54
*Fat Tire*, Al88,Mike86,Ed85,Jeff85,Joe81,Pat81,Rick80,Chris79,Darrell79,Jon77,Eric75,Verb73,Jeremy72,Russ72,Jake70,Andrew56 
*Indy*, Al75,Chris73,Rick71,Pat70,Mike70,Darrell67,Jake65,Jeff64,Joe64,Eric60,Jeremy59 *IROC *,Chris67,Al67,Pat66,Darrell65,Jake65,Jeff64,Mike63,Joe63,Jeremy57 
Thanks Chris for the races and Pizza


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Thanks again, Chris. It's always a good time at ZBT.


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks Chris for the good racing and food, it was worth the drive.


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

*Thanks You All*

Thanks to you guys for coming over. Next time I will order more pizza and turn the heat down sooner. I see Ed and Al were up late (2am Postings?) tuning their cars for the next race, lol, always a good time racing with this group. Verb-hope you backs gets to feeling better, glad you made the road trip Rick and Eric, Pat. Glad Jon and Andrew brought Russ, always entertaining. Our video updater-Jake from Allstate- thank you. Of coarse team PWB racing,(Mike, Jeremy and Joe) what else needs to be said, lol. Of coarse, the Gas-man says it all, just hope I can get the stain off my wall LOL, :dude:. Last but not least, keeping his Cool as always, lol, the track owner, Jeff. :thumbsup:
Peace to All

Participant plaques have been ordered- you may not have got 1st, 2nd or 3rd, but there are no losers :woohoo:


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks Chris and Jeff for a good night of racing. I had a good time and I finished ahead of The Gas man in every race. Mission accomplished. Lots of fast cars tonight. I think some track recorders were also broken. Pat


----------



## EPE_79 (Oct 15, 2012)

*Thanks for a great race*

Thanks again for hosting a great race!!!!


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Good Time even though I got my butt kicked THANKS


----------



## jakegt01 (Jul 20, 2011)

All are posted. Question of the Day: How to nerf the Nerfer?!?! Here is one solution.




To be fair, Al slowed down because of a rider and Darrel found'em. Good racing again everybody. Thank you to our hosts and fellow racers.


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Darrel slams into Al and Al just keeps motoring a long. Jake good video shot. Pat :thumbsup:


----------



## EPE_79 (Oct 15, 2012)

Nice Video Jake


----------



## EPE_79 (Oct 15, 2012)

*gotta calm the nerves*

Oh russ....


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

that short video is da bomb!
really like the two and a half twist double end over end flip.
8


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

It's my patented passive-regressive nerf job. AKA Karma catches up with the Nerfmeister.:thumbsup:

Funny, he always wants me to slow down. Then when I do.......


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Nice picture of Russ refuling between heats. I don't know if that was before marshalling or after. LOL.


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Another great race day! Thanks Chris and Jeff. Darrell has become such a good driver that he knows how to nerf himself haha!!!


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

*Before Race lol*



Ratwagon64 said:


> Nice picture of Russ refuling between heats. I don't know if that was before marshalling or after. LOL.


I believe it helped him relax to race, but gotta give him credit on his answer to Al when asked, "are you mashalling that corner" Russ looks right and Al and says "Nope". ZBT award goes to Russ, honest open and always entertaining.:dude:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Russ is Russ, and we love him for that.:thumbsup:


----------

